
Ask HN: Why is Google discriminating with my Android application? - iamshyam
I am a student developer, I have developed an Android application[1].
And Google IS NOT letting me publish this on Play Store.<p>The app lets you play YouTube videos (and playlists) in a chathead like floating window player.
So you can listen to videos while using other applications also.<p>Every time I try to publish the app, this is what I get:<p>1. Your app is enabling background play of YouTube.<p>2. Your app allows the audio of a YouTube video continues to play even when users turn off the screen of the device or the Youtube video play window.<p>3. The audio of a YouTube video continues to play even after the user has navigated away from the page containing that video.<p>4. Our review revealed that your app provides a webview of Youtube.<p>I feel biased because there exist other application(s) like ListenOnRepeat[2] and Floating Tube[3] doing the similar functionalities.<p>If my application is violating the ToS of YouTube, how come these apps are live on play store?<p>These apps also provide YouTube&#x27;s website in webview and continues to play videos in the background.<p>Can you please suggest me the correct solution for the given situation?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imshyam.me&#x2F;mintube&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.youtuberepeatfree&amp;hl=en<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.kc.floatingtubeapp&amp;hl=en<p>[4]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;imshyam&#x2F;mintube
======
sjs382
So, tl;dr: "I'm breaking YouTube TOS, so my app was rejected by Google (who
owns YouTube). I feel like my app should be let through anyways, because
others broke the rules and got through."

I think you should move on and accept that your app won't be approved. Submit
it to other App stores, if you're so inclined.

~~~
iamshyam
Can you suggest other App stores to publish it?

~~~
sjs382
Amazon, GetJar, F-Droid...

[https://www.google.com/search?q=alternative+app+stores+andro...](https://www.google.com/search?q=alternative+app+stores+android)

------
theaccordance
You shouldn't assume that your app is equal in its architecture to those you
deem as competitors unless you're acquainted with their codebases. Focus on
how you can improve your own codebase first to address the rejection issues.

------
dramatikos
Your app is violating Youtube's Google) terms because it's playing audio in
the background. You should change your code and reuploaded it.

